# Someone actually bought this movie...



## phlaw (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.gymkata.com/


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

Any good extras on it, I wonder?


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2005)

gymkata.......um............_<inappropriately used term edited>_...

 But seriously....dudes in tights doing martial arts...think about it....

 *No disrespect intended in this post*


----------



## Bammx2 (May 12, 2005)

the horror......
the horror..............


----------



## OUMoose (May 12, 2005)

You mean blond-haired blue-eyed gymnasts CAN'T take out hordes of Ninja? 

Say it ain't so!!!!


 :flame: Gymkata


----------



## gakusei (May 12, 2005)

Doesn't every town have a pomel horse in the center square?


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 23, 2005)

Boy do i feel old,i did see this movie and it was not the best, but it was ok 
 you mean no one remembers this movie at all??oh yes the age thing (lol)


----------



## uglydawg (May 23, 2005)

I would fight my sister to watch this on tv when I was younger.....ahhhh youth.


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 23, 2005)

i don't know if anyone knows who RICHARD NORTON is because he was in it also(hope thats his name)


----------



## gakusei (May 23, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> i don't know if anyone knows who RICHARD NORTON is because he was in it also(hope thats his name)


 Oh yeah. He is in about half of[size=-1] Cynthia Rothrock's movies. Plus many bad guy appearances in tv and moves.[/size]


----------



## hammer (May 23, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> i don't know if anyone knows who RICHARD NORTON is because he was in it also(hope thats his name)


Most Australians know of Richard Norton he is an aussie, some of his later works are co starring with Jackie Chan in First strike, His main début was in the movie titled Octagon, He was the Red Ninja


----------



## The Kai (May 23, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Most Australians know of Richard Norton he is an aussie, some of his later works are co starring with Jackie Chan in First strike, His main début was in the movie titled Octagon, He was the Red Ninja


The Darth Vader clone.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 23, 2005)

lonekimono10 said:
			
		

> Boy do i feel old,i did see this movie and it was not the best, but it was ok
> you mean no one remembers this movie at all??oh yes the age thing (lol)


Don't feel bad, I saw the movie in the theaters too. It came during the big martial arts movie drought, when we'd go see anything which even remotely featured martial arts.  
Hey, it was good for a laugh, if nothing else .


----------



## terryl965 (May 23, 2005)

When your seven good movie when your going on 50 it is a joke!!!!!


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 23, 2005)

Hey i got one for you, *i have a move that has Mr Parker in it* he plays a bad guy, and *Bong su han is in it also*, Mrs Parker told me that she dose not like that move, it is called *" kill the golden goose"* and now it was changed to 
*"kill the golden ninja"
    i like it,* and Larry tatum is in it also.
    if you watch it you will see alot of other kenpo people that worked with Mr Parker in the early days.
    I have a friend on the west coast that has alot of these on dvd,if you want one i will let him know.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 23, 2005)

I remember that movie, or rather watching it on VHS in the early 1990's back then I thought it was cool, back then I also thought No Retreat No Surrender was cool as well.  BTW, today they are not part of my dvd collection.


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 23, 2005)

i like it because of Mr Parker, he did some great tech in it,but you know all that stuff was cool back then, what was that one guys name *sonny chiba?*
  i remember him from alot of martial arts movies.


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 25, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Most Australians know of Richard Norton he is an aussie, some of his later works are co starring with Jackie Chan in First strike, His main début was in the movie titled Octagon, He was the Red Ninja



I thought the red ninja guy was Arron Noris, Chuck's younger brother.


----------



## bignick (May 25, 2005)

Sonny Chiba did the Street fighter series, among others...and had an appearance in Kill Bill as the sword maker


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 29, 2005)

gymkata....

I nevered seen this.

Did it actually make the box office?


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2005)

Yup. I saw it in the theater, longer ago than I'd care to admit.

No Oscars, though.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yup. I saw it in the theater, longer ago than I'd care to admit.
> 
> No Oscars, though.


Come on...I thought this was a made-up joke....it is a actual movie?


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2005)

Check it out:
Gymkata

Buy it on VHS:
Gymkata


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 29, 2005)

What next.....Balletkata?


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2005)

Synchronized-SwimmingKata. Very deadly.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yup. I saw it in the theater, longer ago than I'd care to admit.
> 
> No Oscars, though.


Wow, that took real guts to admit that you paid theatre dollars to see it.


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Wow, that took real guts to admit that you paid theatre dollars to see it.


 I was thinking that I was young and my parents paid, but looking at the year (1985), I must have paid my own way! How embarrassing. In my defense...nah, I give up.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 29, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I was thinking that I was young and my parents paid, but looking at the year (1985), I must have paid my own way! How embarrassing. In my defense...nah, I give up.


Hey, we all have our share of watching stuff like that.


----------



## hammer (May 30, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> I thought the red ninja guy was Arron Noris, Chuck's younger brother.


Hey I think you might be right!! curious now to find out which was Richard Norton's first movie debut.

Cheers.


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2005)

Hmmm, is this really General Self Defense, not something for the Rec Room? Are we saying that Gymkata is the Ultimate Martial Art?


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Hmmm, is this really General Self Defense, not something for the Rec Room? Are we saying that Gymkata is the Ultimate Martial Art?


I wonder if one can get Sokeship in it?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Are we saying that Gymkata is the Ultimate Martial Art?


Nah, that would be Beerkata, the _truly_ American martial art.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jun 1, 2005)

I remember when GymKata first came out.  It actually got a fair number of gymnasts into the martial arts for self defense.  Kurt Thomas did a fair job considering he never studied martial arts before the movie.  

This was a big jump for him to try, coming off the competitive gymanstics circuit to try acting would be difficult, but to do so in a field you know nothing about would be near impossible.  

While I found the story to be bad, the acting to be worse, I have seen worse acting.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Kurt Thomas did a fair job considering he never studied martial arts before the movie.


 I agree.



> While I found the story to be bad, the acting to be worse


 They had acting in it? I must have blinked! 

 Seriously, you're right--he did a fair job considering, and it could've been worse. Call it a guilty pleasure.


----------



## pnoy_kickfighter (Jun 16, 2005)

phlaw said:
			
		

> http://www.gymkata.com/


 Practicing Karate by itself.......cool

 Practicing Gymnastics by itself..........slightly cool

 Karate and gymnastics.......not cool


----------

